# iPad Pro Specs Question For LR Mobile



## JohnD22 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi. I am about to purchase a new iPad Pro 9.7 inch that I will be using for LR Mobile amongst other things. I'm trying to decide whether to get maximum memory (256gb) with wifi only or go with less memory (128gb) and  wifi plus cellular. Trying to understand how others are using this.
Thanks,
John


----------



## bob chadwick (Sep 13, 2016)

I bought the 128gb wi-fi only iPad.  I can tether to my phone so I didn't see the need to get tied into the cost of another data plan.  I don't store a lot of images on my iPad, simply editing them while roaming about and then moving them into Lightroom before taking them off the iPad.  128gb seemed adequate for my needs.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 13, 2016)

If you plan on using the iPad Pro to store image files uploaded from your camera, then you will want the maximum memory. 
If your plans are to travel with the device, then you need to think about the availability of WiFi at your destinations.  Most hotels, Starbucks, McDonalds provide free WiFi, but in very rugged remote terrain locations, there may not be WiFi OR even cellular service.   This Spring I stayed a Big Bend National Park.   The Lodge in the Basin had WiFi, but the Basin was a cellular dead spot and I had no phone service until I left the Basin.

If you have a Cell phone with an existing data plan then phone can be used as a personal Hotspot to connect your iPad to the internet.   One of the places that I go regularly is my SILs house in the country.  It has no internet and no landline phone service.  I use my iPhone as a hotspot to connect my laptop. I have used it to connect an iPad too.   If you are going to be using the iPad where WiFi is readily available MOST of the time and a cell phone as a WiFi Hotspot is feasible, then buying into a monthly cellular data plan for the iPad may not be practical.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 15, 2016)

Yep, I do the same as Clee and Bob. I have a data plan on my phone, so I can tether either my iPad or my laptop, so Wifi only is plenty for my iPad. I've never yet regretted buying more storage, but I have (frequently) kicked myself when I've tried to cut cost by buying smaller storage.


----------



## PoppyWanders (Sep 23, 2016)

Look into an iKlips drive as well to bridge the extra storage. I opted for the 128g wifi only Pro but where I travel, internet is not even an option, let alone cell. 
The iKlips will allow you to move files and images from device to device without the necessity of signal. It's great for storing movies on that can be deleted to free up space on the return trip. It's not as eye-wateringly painful to pay for as a 256 Pro and you have a backup as well...


----------

